# Forum bug?



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello

Can't find the TT (8j) thread on my iPad , is that a bug or I'm missing something?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Disappeared Friday afternoon. I've reported to Admin & Web Site Admin. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Disappeared Friday afternoon. I've reported to Admin & Web Site Admin. :roll:
> Hoggy.


 :mrgreen: They are out there!! :mrgreen:


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

F3rnando said:


> Hello
> 
> Can't find the TT (8j) thread on my iPad...


The TT Mk2 Knowledge Base too.


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19
Here is the link. Everything should be there.


----------

